# motm kickoff



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: time to have some fun


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ey if i win can ig et a member title?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

HAHA. I'm glad I didn't make the list...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ey if i win can ig et a member title?


 yes you do

banned


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Yea, it becomes "Banned" for the 30 days ...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

are ufucking serious?!?1/@ #$k,wndgkszhe
];


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

How the hell does my name always end up on these things


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> How the hell does my name always end up on these things










because when i started the other thread asking people to pm me on who they want banned.alot of people pmed me and said you

so i guess u are hated


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't even know some of those people


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell does my name always end up on these things
> ...


 Awesome


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I don't even know some of those people










are u srious
they are all idiots


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even know some of those people
> ...


 i know most of them

but who the hell are battlefish and pablosthename ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> they are all idiots


 *ahem* Look whos talking and whos name is on that list.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

battlefish
really funny threads

pablo the idiot


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > they are all idiots
> ...










i never said i wasent an idiot


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 Then perhaps you should speak for yourself.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Death in # said:


> battlefish
> really funny threads
> 
> pablo the idiot


 holy sh*t !! there's other forums beside the Lounge ?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

You missed the person on the top of my list.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> You missed the person on the top of my list.










u never pmed me with the person u wanted and now its to late
just have to wait till next months competition


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Haha Karens gonna win, soo many dudes obsessed with her


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Death in # said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > You missed the person on the top of my list.
> ...


 Since you missed that obvious choice, im voting for your ass.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> Haha Karens gonna win, soo many dudes obsessed with her


 Oh, I see. You think I'm obsessed just because I spend many long nights alone in my room drawing sketches of what I hope Ms. Natt looks like?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Filo because he abuses me at night while i'm sleeping. Oh, and flames me in posts.

Would have went with Ms. Natt but, she is next time. Mwwwaaaahhhaaa.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > Haha Karens gonna win, soo many dudes obsessed with her
> ...


 I hate to tell you this, but theres more to me than just those stick figures


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> Filo because he abuses me at night while i'm sleeping. Oh, and flames me in posts.
> 
> Would have went with Ms. Natt but, she is next time. Mwwwaaaahhhaaa.










I dont want to know how he abuses you at night ...







maybe in your dreams though, because my arms are around him everynight...







Watch out though, he's going out of town for the weekend...







He might just be headed towards you...


































Ms. Natt said:


> I hate to tell you this, but theres more to me than just those stick figures


Yea there is! You can't forget the blonde hair!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > AdioPunk said:
> ...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

So when is the final day of voting going to be so that we can determine a "winner"??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> So when is the final day of voting going to be so that we can determine a "winner"??


 As if its not obvious now.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

why does everyone vote ms.natt on these things


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> So when is the final day of voting going to be so that we can determine a "winner"??



















Ms. Natt, can you do me a fovor and change my choice from Filo, to Ms. Natt?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey man... you never know if there's going to be a surge of members going on a voting spree, and you may just lose this election...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> So when is the final day of voting going to be so that we can determine a "winner"??


 sunday at noon

ms natt can u please close this thread at that time


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

if she remembers...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> if she remembers...










i probably have to remind here

dam blonds


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > if she remembers...:laugh:
> ...


 Excuse me?! Im not a blonde.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...










looks kinda blond to me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

That was almost 17 years ago.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Doesn't mean you're not a blonde now.







I could bring out the monkey pictures, but that'll be up to you...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Doesn't mean you're not a blonde now.:nod: I could bring out the monkey pictures, but that'll be up to you...


 Nah, Im good.

The people who have seen my pic on here know Im not blonde







Just blonde at heart :laugh:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Nah... they know you're blonde...







They just deny it to make you happy.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 seriously she is not blonde that pic was when she was bald and had a wig.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't mean you're not a blonde now.:nod: I could bring out the monkey pictures, but that'll be up to you...
> ...










but does the carpet match the drapes


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I cant believe you guys actually made this.







Just PM'd Xenon to see if I can get the option to vote for, not just the nominees but for all that made a post in this thread. Cause to me.. your all WINNERS.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

which one of u dickheads voted for me...was it death in numbers...? no more "personal" favors for u butt face


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

if i have to see that stupid battlefish question about his irritan one more time i am going to throw something he has only posted it in just about every forum we have here on pfury although i dont think he has tried it the lounge yet so maybe today he will post it there and we can all answer it the same way for the 6th time.

come on battlefish post it again 6 times is such an ugly number lets get that same thread in atleast double digets

i'm all warm and tingly with anticipation


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ey 6 is one of my favorite numbers


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I cant believe you guys actually made this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just for that Al, Im adding you to the list!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 Har har..


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)




----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

voting for ms natt is over-rated.
















vote for fools like death :laugh:

and fizzle


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

you know....i never get nominated for those "Members of the Month" nominations. Do I not contribute enough with my seeminglessly pointless polls? Do I need to make MORE polls to possibly get nominated....I'm hurt







...im gonna go to my lil rack and cry underneath my sheets


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > I cant believe you guys actually made this.
> ...


 Thats cool.. most have already voted, so that means Ill still have the less and fewer votes... so HA!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Man if I could only vote more then once.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I cant believe you guys actually made this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










so it was you that messed with my poll








should of told me sooner i would have voted for you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

death...they hate me and u =(

i say we do a poll on who hates who more...me or u bitch lets go ...im tired of u pushing me around...no more catcher for u


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms Natt isnt blonde?









For that, she has recieved my vote


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

I wonder why my name isn't listed? Most of my posts are so inane and pointless, they're just ignored, but a few of my posts have received such great responses such as:


> QUOTE (Filo @ Oct 12 2004, 02:51 PM)
> You are the biggest jackass on this board!
> f*ck you


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I wonder why my name isn't listed? Most of my posts are so inane and pointless, they're just ignored, but a few of my posts have received such great responses such as:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE (Filo @ Oct 12 2004, 02:51 PM)
> ...


 how could any one hate you and your odd posts


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I wonder why my name isn't listed? Most of my posts are so inane and pointless, they're just ignored, but a few of my posts have received such great responses such as:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE (Filo @ Oct 12 2004, 02:51 PM)
> ...










I found them all funny with the responses my Filo gave you...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I wonder why my name isn't listed? Most of my posts are so inane and pointless, they're just ignored, but a few of my posts have received such great responses such as:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE (Filo @ Oct 12 2004, 02:51 PM)
> ...










we cant hate u 
you make me laugh and make a good beer runner


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why my name isn't listed? Most of my posts are so inane and pointless, they're just ignored, but a few of my posts have received such great responses such as:
> ...


who knows, your posts arnt bad, they are baddass!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Ms Natt isnt blonde?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 During the summer it lightens to blonde, but during the winter its a light brown.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i voted for piranha_guy_dan cause i like how he is there in every forsale thread with no money


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

If I was on that it would say 100.0% right next to my name...

I voted Ms. Natt..if ThePack was on their id vote for him because he said Ben Roethlisberger was horrible or sumthing..dumbest thing ive heard in a long time..


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> If I was on that it would say 100.0% right next to my name...
> 
> I voted Ms. Natt..if ThePack was on their id vote for him because he said Ben Roethlisberger was horrible or sumthing..dumbest thing ive heard in a long time..


 I might not vote for you if eltwitcho was included


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i didnt vote for ms.natt i voted for someone who is actually annoying. I'll bet ms natt has so many votes because she shut down you little kids.

--- A C C E S S -- D E N I E D ---


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

somebody needs to vote for rhommyboy

he was entered late


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

WTF is going on here???

There are a few people on that list who are really annoying, and just damn right post whores, yet you lot still vote for Ms Natt, what were you thinking??!!!


----------

